# AMD 955 @ 3.7GHz - voltage?



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, I'm overclocking my AMD 955 to 3.7GHz. It runs fine on stock voltages at 3.6GHz, however I pushed it up a little for 3.7.

My issue is this: I saw that my voltage was 1.45v in CPUID and CoreTemp. I thought this can't be right, because default voltage should be 1.35 volts should it not? I went to the motherboard, and in the motherboard it said it was on "normal" voltage, with no specific voltage specified (there are options for +0.025v intervals though).

I put the FSB multiplier up to 18.5 to make it 3.7GHz, and because I thought surely 1.45v isn't needed, I set the CPU voltage to -0.05v, to attempt to make it 1.4v. However, when I did this, the voltage in the mobo said it was now at 1.3v. The computer BSOD'd when I turned it on and thus the voltage was too low, so I put it up to +0.5v which made it 1.4v in the mobo I think.

So, I can log on fine, and according to the motherboard I'm at 1.4v, 3.7GHz. According to windows I'm also 3.7GHz. However, according to CPUID I'm actually running at 1.47v, as shown here:
View TYnfsf.png on ScreenSnapr

So, which one is right, and also are the temperatures etc ok? (Screensnap is of idle CPU). My guess is the motherboard is right and I'm running at 1.4v, 3.7GHz, and CPUID has added .7v for some reason. Is this the case?
I simply want to run my CPU at 3.7GHz at the lowest temperature (and thus lowest stable voltage) possible. Any help?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

always go with the voltages from BIOS 

here is a very good guide for your CPU 
Overclocking 101 with the AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition processor | Game Blog

voltages have to go up little maybe mV at a time to get a stable OC


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

what option do I have to change in a Gigabyte board's BIOS to change the "CPU VID" option I see here:
View pTchFq.png on ScreenSnapr

I get very stable and low-temp results with 1.4v CPU VID and 1.4v NB Core in AMD overdrive. But when I go into the BIOS there's nothing for CPU VID that changes the value, and whenever I restart the CPU VID's gone back up to 1.45 in AMD Overdrive.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's my motherboard's options:









(not mine).


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

that seems to be fine except for your DRAM Voltage looks a little high 



> I simply want to run my CPU at 3.7GHz at the lowest temperature (and thus lowest stable voltage) possible


Stable voltage You have in there should be fine more clock increase needs more voltage increase 
what kind of heatsink are you running ?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm using:
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 PRO CPU Cooler | 8-7276700379-8

Also, the screenshot of the BIOS isn't mine, it's just the same model so you could see what options I'm presented with. Which one of those options represents "CPU VID" voltage? Because it's that I wish to make 1.4v, and yet it always seems to stay at 1.45v.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

CPU VID is at 1.45v then if you try to change it to 1.4v and keeps defaulting then that is what voltage needed for your CPU to run at whatever the OC speed at idle 
Unless you lower the OC that voltage will stay at 1.45v 

on this board you not only seeing the CPU VID voltages but + vcore voltage as well


----------

